# I should never have looked....



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I knew I shouldn't have looked...I knew I shouldn't have looked...I knew I shouldn't have looked....

Isn't he adorable!?!?

Advertised as a lynx point snowshoe male kitten, 8 weeks old and born the day after Mocha passed...

I really shouldn't have looked....

I have a 2 week holiday booked in March....
He is sooooo cute....
He'd feel abandoned on my holiday....
He calls to me...
I really like girl cats....
I want to hug him so badly...

Oh I should NEVER have looked...


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

He's a little cutie!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

If it's a registered breeder, will they allow a deposit to hold the kitten?
If it's a shelter, they probably can't hold because they need the space.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

lynx pointers are not normal cats, we will always have one...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

They wouldn't let him go home before 12-16 weeks anyway.... You may give a call and see what is what. If this little one is meant to be, the right doors will open...the timing will be right.

Too cute just beautiful!! 

I am right there with you looking at these guys waffling... Kitten love!! 

Call, ask and find out the timing


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

And then there are these guys... OMG


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Ack. OMG. Those kittens are so cute!! That said, after fostering numerous kittens, I'd go for an adult or senior kitty over a kitten any day of the week. Their personalities are already developed, they're not quite a spastic (well, most aren't), etc. I say just go to a shelter and let a cat (or catS) pick you.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

DYING over here!!! Too cute. 

I agree I can't have kittens  but I ADORE them!!!

In manhattan - I work across the street 2x a week from petco (where I got Marshall) I can't help but go in those 2 days and look at the cats  so sad. There is a kitten brother and sisiter they have been there for months  there is another set of brothers...they are 3years old and have the cutest personalities...so cute and playful. Breaks my heart. They always have the sweetest cats there.....really. 

I can't help but torture myself  and then buy something for my lucky two. I've already made a promise to myself. When mine go I will adopt a special needs cat or an older cat..or one of each


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What beautiful kittens.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

OMG, adorable is an understatement! But I'm like Emily, I will take a lazy grown up cat any day of the week over a kitten. I'm getting too old for kitten antics! I prefer the lazy, comatose, couch potato cat. After my little Stephano, who is just now starting to calm down at almost two (but he still has his moments), that just about did it for me and kittens. 

Beautiful kitty baby though


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

This little guy is calling to my heart....and I've seen other cats/kittens since Mocha died and nothing. He is so adorable...it is just the timing. The ad says ready for his new home...but 8 weeks is too young to leave mommy if you ask me! I know they probably wouldn't want to keep him until April 3 when we return from our holiday....

tghsmith....what do you mean by "not a normal cat"? What would such a sweetheart be like?

I really was leaning towards fostering or a young cat....oh why did I look?


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

OMG Mocha's Mommy, what a CUTIE! I do agree that 8 weeks is a little young, the breeder we got Ellie from let her kittens go at 8 weeks but would hold them for longer with a small deposit... we did end up taking her at 8 weeks though - I just couldn't wait!

April 3rd is a pretty long time for holding, though! How long is your holiday? Edit: woops - nevermind! Just saw it said two weeks.

I might be in the minority here, but I love the kitten stage!! Luckily my Ellie was pretty chill for her kitten stage, but I love growing and bonding with them!

My aunt had a Snowshoe that they found as a stray (believe it or not) he was SUCH a sweetie!

And I'm going to guess tghsmith meant that they're special since they said they'll always have one!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Well shoot, if that's the ONE...it doesn't hurt to ask . You could offer to pay for anything she needs until you can take her home...food etc. I don't see why she wouldn't...leave a deposit..maybe 75percent or full pay upfront. Good luck


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mandy and Ellie...were there any drawbacks to adopting at 8weeks rather than waiting? 
This person doesn't have any other kittens listed...just this cutie. 

It has been YEARS since I adopted a kitty....if I give in...what should I think about when I meet him? What should I look for? Should he be litter trained already? 

Yup...shouldn't have looked....


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I really don't think so! She seemed to have everything down and was totally litter trained, independent, and happy. Well, after she cried for a few days of course... they always are scared the first few days! I do know a lot of big breeders prefer the 12-week mark, I do think the extra time with their mom can be important but I also kind of think getting Ellie so young made us her "people" even more! She still grooms us and cuddles us to this day lol

If you do adopt at 8 weeks, just make sure they've been litter trained and have been eating and doing things on their own for awhile. The breeder I chose said they had been pretty much ignoring their mom for a while and all the babies were just hanging out together doing things themselves! They'd also been vet checked and given the a-okay to go to their new homes.

Is he the only kitten left? Or was he the only one born? Does he/she have the parents? Just asking, because sometimes people buy kittens and then resell them... I actually found one of Ellie's littermates on Craigslist!!!  They said their kid was "too rough with it" and were trying to make a profit...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

After adopting both adults and kittens, I'll only adopt adults if I ever have more cats. Kittens are HARD work. 

If you have your heart set on a kitten, definitely - DEFINITELY - get two.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

So adorable....


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

almost all of the lynx point cats Ive come to know have been outgoing fun filled goofballs that jump or flump into your arms and demand attention..were on our 3rd, my mother has her number 3 and 4 at present, while my sister is on her second.. they are cats that bring you the toys when its time play. they are cats that come running when guest arrive .. plus kittenhood is so short everyone should get to enjoy it every now and then..(ps they may be to smart for their own good)


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I love the kitten stage too, the antics, the blanket mouse hunts for toes, the climbing the drapes, the way they race around like lunatics, just so so darn cute, then they settle down and are lovely adults. 

I personally prefer to let kittens stay with mama 12-16 weeks because I believe they learn manners and socialization skills being with mom...but Teddy is the only kitten that I've had that did stay longer, 14 weeks. He WAS really chill and seemed more confident than the others stray kittens I took on at younger ages. Most breeders would agree to hold a kitten for you if you paid up front, I believe. 

The ragdoll people I am looking at have a waiting list, but at this point it is kind of nice to plan and dream..

We are here with you as you move forward, be it with this little boy or another baby!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*You shouldn't have looked! You shouldn't have looked! You shouldn't have looked!......*

because now you made *me* look! What total, absolute cuteness!!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i think mocha's spirit is trying to tell you that it's okay now to share your love with another kitty who needs you. it just took mocha a little while to find "the right one" for you. i hope it all works out for you. :smile:


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

*sigh* I hope she is telling me that maggie23! 

It won't be this adorable baby though....never heard back from the person and now I see the ad has been removed...guess someone else has his adorable little eyes to look into.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mocha's Mommy there's a little one out there waiting just for you!!
You will discover each other before you know it!
Hugs and Prayers,
For the meeting that is sure to come!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Both are adorable kittens. I like Marie's take on getting two so they will have companionship.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hugs, friend, you'll know when the time is right. 
I trust mocha will guide you to your next fur baby, she would know that you have too much love to share, and that little one will speak to your heart.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

well. no need to worry your head about missing out possibly on this little cutie. mocha will find you another one soon enough. and it's all good for this little one you missed today. perhaps this just means he/she will be going home with someone who actually needed him/her even more than you. when you do find the one meant for you, you will certainly know that mocha had a "paw" in it. hee hee!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

View attachment 47322

This cutie is catching my eye. Anyone know anything about Somali cats?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Dear lord, that is one cute kitten!! 
I think they are active kitties, here's a link: 
Breed Profile: The Somali
Happy searching !!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Another link 
z4v20120501214025-8469685


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie that is one CHEEKY looking little kitty!! Adorable!


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Now you've gone and done it! You made me look up some pics of my sweet babies when I got them 8/2012. They were 6 wks old. The foster mother wanted me to take them at 5wks, but I refused. I told her they needed more time to learn from mommy. That bought them another week but I had to take them at 6wks because foster mom was going to take them to a different foster home without their mother anyway. They were so tiny....but they could eat, drink and use a litter box.
Everyone has their preference and their reasons for adopting kittens or older cats, and God knows there are so many that need homes. I had lost my Pepper about 5 months before I decided to adopt again, and for me, I wanted kittens and I wanted littermates and I wanted a boy and a girl. Best thing I ever did. My other cats were 7 and 10 and I wanted the kittens to have each other. They were and still are inseparable. They play together all the time, and I never heard either one of them ever cry....again because they had each other for company. They are my heart.
Here is a few pics of their early days at home. They would play king/queen of the scratching post!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Soooooo Mocha's Mommy...
Is the Little CHEEKY one going to be "THE ONE"?!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Not sure 10c2d. I would love a new kitty to love and share life with.....but every time I get close to choosing one, I back away. I feel disloyal to Mocha.....I see one of her favourite things/places and the pain is there still and I cry. I want to be able to love it, not resent it for not being Mochie.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She's still with you and secure of your love. She is sending some to love you too.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mochas Mommy, 
Mocha knew/knows still...how much you love her...
She would not feel you are being"disloyal" for sharing that love with another one...
The last thing her little spirit would want is to know is how much you 
sorrow...
Just like we take joy when our kitties our happy, 
so do they, 
when they pick up our happy vibes!
Let her know,
That you will honor her Special Spirit, by sharing the love...
Let her rejoice and not sorrow for 
your saddness...
You will always have her in your heart and she knows that!
Hugs and prayers
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks Mitts&Tess and 10c2d....your words mean a lot!

I think...
My head knows all that...
But, my heart isn't listening.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Gentle argument... 
Mochas mommy, I think it is your heart that knows...
AND its your head that's being 'stuck'
in a certain mind set...
Open your heart wide, its time to let in new love and new beginnings...
Let Sweet Mocha rejoice in her mommy's happiness! 
HUGS
Sharon


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww - they are all so adorable. Don't feel bad getting a new cat - you did everything you could for Mocha and now you can provide that love and home to another cat. It doesn't mean that you loved Mocha any less or that you will forget her. Good luck, I hope it feels right soon.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

MM, I know you are still grieving, the time will come when it is right. 
Remember, even if you had another cat while your sweet Mocha was alive, your heart has a great capacity to love, and you are capable of loving many cats at once, it doesn't diminish your love for Mochie. Anyone who truly adores their cat has more love welling up inside them, and she would know you will love again when the time is right.

We got Pazu 1 month after our brother/sister pair died within 3 mos of each other. once The sister Cosette died, I just couldn't bear the silence in the house, it was oppressive. Off I went to the shelter and found Pazu. In some ways my heart wasn't ready, but I literally couldn't stand being in a cat-less house. He can never replace Ponty or Cosette, but it was so healing to have this new little guy to cherish and care for... 

Massive hugs, and an empathetic sigh for you, it is hard.....


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Baby Pazu bird watching.


----------

